# Urgent: Can I travel back to SA on visitors visa in expired passport?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

My visitors visa expires next year (wife is SA, still need to do spousal VISA). My UK passport expired but I have renewed it. 

The visitors visa is still in my old UK passport. Can I travel and show them both passports? I want to urgently travel back to the UK for a month.

Please help, thanks.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

I spoke to lawyers and they said it is ok I just have to show both British passports, the new one and the expired one with valid SA Visitor Visa.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

It would still be good to get other opinions on this too, thanks


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

you can travel. Just show both the passports and valid SA visa.


----------

